# Bradford pear and birch



## chiquilin (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not sure which birch tree I have, butb there's a preponderance of Bradfods on my property. Smokeable or should it fuel the firepit for late nite beer drinkin?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

Birch is a good wood. Never used it though let us know. Here's the lastest issue of the wood flavor chart

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## chiquilin (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome chart. I hadn't even thought about using the 2 HUGE pecan trees. Both the pear and birch are good. I've already downloaded some plans to build a smokehouse in the back. The better half just doesn't know it yet. I'll convince her by explaining how much money we'll be saving on firewood for it.


----------

